# winamp  skin erstellen



## deusfalsus (13. Juni 2003)

Dank eines beitrages auf diesen seiten habe ich mir das sog. "winamp base skin" gezogen. Dieses besteht aus vielen kleinen Einzelgrafiken. 
Wie setze ich diese zu *einer* skin-datei zusammen?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. Juni 2003)

Das fragst du im Photoshop Forum?
Kleiner Tipp: Google
Suchbegriff: Winamp Skin Tutorial


----------



## eDreamer (13. Juni 2003)

Ich glaube das ist mit nem fixen Zusammensetzen nicht getan, Winamp hat auf jeden Fall eine Scriptsprache die es ersteinmal gilt zu verstehen. Auf Winamp.com wirds denke ich eine Anleitung und wenn nötig die dazugehörige Software geben.


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Juni 2003)

.:klick:.


----------



## ephiance (15. Juni 2003)

ebend :>


----------

